# New 300ct. Humidor in!!



## ni8shadow (Jul 25, 2010)

An imperfect from Cheaphumidors. Calibrating hygrometer and will begin seasoning after. Love the fold out trays. Only thing I am kinda worried about is that the opening where the two bottom drawers are put into are not lined with spanish cedar. The drawers themselves are lined with cedar, but not the surrounding opening. Any thoughts on that?

How many "sponges" should I use to season this thing?


----------



## logos (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice! I like it


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

I hope you have a place in the house that remains dark 24/7


----------



## ni8shadow (Jul 25, 2010)

ckay said:


> I hope you have a place in the house that remains dark 24/7


Keeping it in the office. No windows there. Isn't it DIRECT sunlight that affects humidity?


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

ni8shadow said:


> An imperfect from Cheaphumidors. Calibrating hygrometer and will begin seasoning after. Love the fold out trays. Only thing I am kinda worried about is that the opening where the two bottom drawers are put into are not lined with spanish cedar. The drawers themselves are lined with cedar, but not the surrounding opening. Any thoughts on that?
> 
> How many "sponges" should I use to season this thing?


 Very nice and interesting humidor. Youll have a lot of fun with it. Enjoy, and just take it slow and be patient and it will pay you back treble. 
Nothing like a first humidor.

Much regards Jerry


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

ni8shadow said:


> Keeping it in the office. No windows there. Isn't it DIRECT sunlight that affects humidity?


You'll be in great shape. What I had meant was sunlight. I had wild humidity swings in a room that had morning sunlight come in. I moved my stuff down to the basement of my home, and has been very stable since.


----------



## pips (Jul 29, 2010)

very nice humidor, im actually impressed !


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Keep us posted on this. I have always been leery of this humi for all it's leaking potential. I will be really impressed if the seal is good. Those doors in the front just look like they want to leak. Also check all the glass to make sure it is well sealed.

A really cool looking humi.


----------



## chrisw17 (Jul 18, 2010)

Very cool looking...I've been researching a lot of different humidors lately...I'd love to hear how stable the humidity is in this thing after you've had it a while.


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

Very nice, I love the doors but I also suspect they would be prone to leaking. Now go get that filled up.


----------



## seanboii (Feb 27, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## ni8shadow (Jul 25, 2010)

You think I should moisten TWO sponges with distilled water to season this sucker?


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

ni8shadow said:


> You think I should moisten TWO sponges with distilled water to season this sucker?


I would put the foam humidifiers that came with it in the drawers and a sponge up top.


----------



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice humidor! I was considering this one but ended up with a 7 drawer tower.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

There is simply too much/soooo much Transformers stuff goin' on with that "humidor", that I can't even begin to aid you in how to treat, season, deal with, manage, regulate.

Dayum! *That thing is WAY above my pay grade!*


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> There is simply too much/soooo much Transformers stuff goin' on with that "humidor", that I can't even begin to aid you in how to treat, season, deal with, manage, regulate*.*


I agree. Having a humidor that transforms into a giant robot would be cool, though. Can't be good for your cigars, but it can dispatch the evil Vinotemps that also turn into robots, so it's kind of a trade off.


----------



## ni8shadow (Jul 25, 2010)

Seasoning update.

End of day 1 65%
End of day 2 75%
End of day 3 78%

When should i put in the HF beads? All I got now is one huge sponge I cut into two parts and the two rectangular humidifiers it came with.


----------

